#ubuntu-lt 2017-11-13
<defrag> sveiki
#ubuntu-lt 2017-11-14
<defrag> sveiki.
<mgedmin> o/
<defrag> naudojat gal kas chromium ant 17.10 ubuntu?
#ubuntu-lt 2017-11-16
<defrag> laba diena
 * mgedmin naudoja chromiumą ant ubuntu 17.10
<defrag> ką su fontais daryt kad tragiškai neatrodytų?
<defrag> buvo ubuntu gnome buvo viskas super
<defrag> perėjau prie 17.10
<defrag> tai tragiška ;-)
<mgedmin> hm!  kas negerai?
<mgedmin> aš nepastebėjau pokyčių
<defrag> nu kai kurie fontai klaikiai atrodo
<defrag> lyginant net su firefoxu
<mgedmin> arba, tiksliau, lyg ir pastebėjau, kad visas desktopas naudoja paprastą anti-aliasingą vietoje subpixel renderinimo
<mgedmin> bet nusprendžiau priprasti
<mgedmin> dėl fontų -- kokiame websaite tai matosi?  gal screenshotų turi į imgur'ą įmetęs?
<defrag> va va aš apie renderinimą ;-)
<defrag> nu ištrūpėję fontai
<defrag> esmė tame kad ant ubuntu gnome viskas kuo puikiausiai buvo
<defrag> tai ir nepagaunu kampo
<defrag> vienur rašo kad neįmanoma nes chromo bugas
<defrag> bet pats naudojau gi ant ubuntu gnome
<defrag> ir puiku buvo
<mgedmin> imho be screenshotų aš nesuprasiu, kame problema
<defrag> https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=13185
<defrag> kažkas tokio
<defrag> https://i.imgur.com/3RcjsCA.png
<defrag> https://i.imgur.com/6bF7m81.png
<mgedmin> pas mane atrodo vienodai: https://imgur.com/a/wDBJg
<mgedmin> aš naudoju GNOME sesiją vietoje Ubuntu sesijos
<defrag> aš ir gnome sesiją
<mgedmin> GNOME Tweaks -> Fonts -> small hinting, standard antialiasing (greyscale)
<defrag> sekundę
<mgedmin> pridėjau ten screenshotą iš Tweaks
<defrag> nu pas mane viskas taip pat
<defrag> pažiūrėsiu su ff kaip atrodo
<mgedmin> kažin, pas mane /etc/fontconfig kas dedasi
<mgedmin> bet aš dariau upgreidą iš ubuntu gnome 17.04, tad neturėtų kažkas skirtis
<defrag> nu pas mane ff kaip ir chrome rodo
<defrag> kaip ir pas tave
<defrag> bet tam tikruose puslapiuose lievai rodo
<defrag> pamenu kaip ubuntu gnome rodė
<mgedmin> kokiuose puslapiuose?
<defrag> na ir tam pačiam facebooke
<defrag> ir feedlyje
<mgedmin> feedly pas mane atrodo taip: https://imgur.com/a/P3TTR
<defrag> ir tau neatrodo patrūpėję fontai tie pilki iš dešinės kur po pavadinimo prie naujienos?
<defrag> kai visas listas naujienų
<mgedmin> t.y. https://imgur.com/iWEXZJC ?
<mgedmin> man gerai atrodo
<defrag> jo
<defrag> nu man rodos jie geriau atrodė ant ubuntu gnome
<mgedmin> huh, inspektorius sako, kad šriftas čia yra Arial
<defrag> ir pasikeitė ant 17.10
<mgedmin> iš ttf-mscorefonts-installer paketo
<defrag> o reik juos kažkaip kažkur aprašyt?
<mgedmin> Å¡riftus?  ne, websaito CSSe nurodyta
<mgedmin> bet šiaip mscorefonts nebūna by default įdiegti
<defrag> tai sudėjau
<defrag> aj gal čia pas mane galvoj tarakonai
<defrag> tenka ir prie ms'o ir prie osx'o ir prie pingvino sėdėt
<defrag> ;-)
<mgedmin> fontai yra labai dalykas
<mgedmin> kai erzina, labai erzina
<defrag> tai vat jo
<mgedmin> ir yra daug rankenėlių, kur galima kaitalioti
<defrag> o kokį irc klientą naudoji?
<mgedmin> Polari
<mgedmin> bugai labai erzina, bet užtat atrodo gražiai
<defrag> reiks pasižiūrėt
<defrag> ok, ačiū už pagalbą ;-)
<defrag> žiūriu jau ir spotify padoriai veikia ant linux
